# New 20 gallon.



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am thinking of setting up a 20 gallon tank with 1 male Convict and one male Firemouth and one Plecostomus. Are these fish compatable?
Also, what should be the stable diet of these fish?
Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

20 long may work. Males will get too big tho. Better with females and a Bushynose pleco which stays smaller.

Also may be tough to sex a young Firemouth and they may crossbreed

....Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

True, I wouldn't attempt that mix in a 20L or 20H


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Are there any other cichlid species that would work with a male Convict?
Thanks


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm trying to plan my 20 gallon.
So far, I've decided on...
1 Bristle Nosed Pleco
1 male Convict Cichlid
I'd like to add on more cichlid. What cichlid would you suggest?
Any ideas would be great. 
Thanks!
Manoah


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe a female convict. nice colors and many many babies . But 20long would be ideal.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

That'd be nice but I've heard they have LOADS of babies.  
Do you think any petstores would take so many young fish?
Arn't there any smaller cichlids that'd be fine with a male convict?
Thanks,
Manoah
8)


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Most pet stores here will take fish off your hands happily. Don't expect anything for Convicts though. Common as muck in most areas. Really interesting to watch though, defo one of my Fave Cichlids


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

after what you told me, i think i'll get...
1 Male Convict Cichlid
1 Female Convict Cichlid
1 Bristle Nose
Thanks so much for your help.  
manoah
8) 
would you suggest any dither fish? :fish: If so, what kind. :-?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Pretty much anything you put into that tank will be killed. The pleco will only survive if it learns to hide REALLLY well.

Convicts are psychos when spawning  Thats what makes them so awesome to watch as they're pretty much AL:WAYS spawning


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi again,
Just wondering how I can be sure I get a true pair of Convicts. :? 
I've heard a few different ideas... :-? 
Any info would be great.
Thanks again!!!
Manoah
8)


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Getting one female is considered a "forced" pair. They may mate but their bond maight not be very strong.

Most reccomend adding 2-3+ females and let them pair up more naturaly.

....Bill


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

*Did you mean...
Add one male and several females to a tank, then remove the females that the male didn't pair up with? I've read this several other places also...*


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Manoah Marton said:


> *Did you mean...
> Add one male and several females to a tank, then remove the females that the male didn't pair up with? I've read this several other places also...*


Yep, get the strongest pair bond. Luckily with convicts being so easy to sex you won't have to play the gender guessing game and accidentally end up with multiple males in the tank.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Is there anything else I need to know about this cichlid?
:fish:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Dont try to stick your hand anywhere near the eggs unless you want to feel a painful pinching sensation. They're fierce parents


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=135089


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I use Live Plants with my Convict Tank?
If so, what type?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nope, they will destroy them


----------



## Niu (Jan 11, 2009)

Manoah Marton said:


> Can I use Live Plants with my Convict Tank?
> If so, what type?


I might be the exception here but I've done well with Amazon Sworldplants in my convict tank. The anacharis are nice but the "leaves" break off too readily and are messy.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Where can I get Amazon Swordplants? :?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Did I miss it somewhere... Is this a 20 long or 20 high?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

20 gallon long if I can find one.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep in mind 20L areonly a foot tall.. try and get yourself a 29  same footprint, 16" tall


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Is the 29 gal. come in long or high, or is it just standard?
Also, where can I get Amazon Swordplants?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

My cons have been in for 5 days now. Already started spawning and HAVE NOT destroyed the plants at all, coup;le of pecks here are there, mainly 'moving' them. The severums are actually dishing out more damage to them than the cons.

I dont know about over the pond, but amazon swords are common as muck over here.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

29 is a standard size tank. It is 30"x12"x16" I believe... maybe it's 18... You'd think I'd know I've got six set up :roll: :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
Just wondering, I saw the Twig Catfish at the LPS today. Would these work in my tank intead of the Bristle nose?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

anyone? :dancing:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

How long will it take for the Convicts to pair up? :-? 
8)


----------

